# SIGG- are they the only reusable bottles NOT made in China?!



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm sick of everything being made in China.

We've had Klean Kanteen bottles for a few years. They're okay, but I hate that they are made in China. The last batch of KK sport caps we bought were crap- you can't do more than take tiny baby sips. Even our toddler gets frustrated trying to get a drink. And their customer service seems to be only so-so.

I've seen these NewWaveEnviro, EcoUsable, and Oggi Lustre- but I think they are all made in China?

FWIW, I won't carry glass... the kids and I are too rough for that.


----------



## pixiewytch (Feb 7, 2007)

I've had the same frustration. I finally broke down and bought a stainless steel bottle from the health food store because $18 a siggs bottle is so much...but yes, in my experience they are the only ones not made in China. We have one or two siggs and that's about it.


----------



## Masel (Apr 14, 2008)

Do you mean metal bottles? I saw some BPA free plastic bottles that are made near Denver CO. I've been wanting to get one because they have two layers and should hopefully keep my water cool. Polar Bottle.


----------



## BaBaBa (Jun 30, 2007)

I've actually lightened up a lot on my previous boycotting of Made in China stuff.
Although they've now surpassed the US as the biggest polluters they're becoming one of the leaders in creating clean energy.

I think you can get 3 different tops for the KK.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
I've actually lightened up a lot on my previous boycotting of Made in China stuff.
Although they've now surpassed the US as the biggest polluters they're becoming one of the leaders in creating clean energy.

I think you can get 3 different tops for the KK.

Well- I boycott made in China (when it's even an option







) for a variety of reasons.

One of which, is that I'm am sick.to.death of having to watch my husband job-hunt over and over because of the crappy job market here. It's been a huge burden to our family to see our income steadily decline. I'm morally opposed to perfectly good manufacturing jobs going overseas.

I have had different KK caps but the sport caps are the best type of cap for the way we use them- except when they don't work properly.







:

Masel- yes, I'm looking for stainless steel or coated aluminum.


----------



## Melaine (May 17, 2008)

I would e-mail KK about the disappointment in the product. Maybe they might replace the lids....


----------



## majikfaerie (Jul 24, 2006)

some countries i've found stainless steel bottles that aren't "water bottles", but can easily be used that way. one i saw somewhere had vodka in it (rinse well before giving it to the kids







) and on that was olive oil. i'm always on the lookout for good containers.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Melaine* 
I would e-mail KK about the disappointment in the product. Maybe they might replace the lids....

I bought them in a KK approved co-op two summers ago- a couple of moms ended up with bottles that cracked open at the seam (have you noticed the seam inside? You don't see it out on the outside). Anyway, because they were co-op purchases, KK wouldn't exchange brand new bottles that burst open so I figured it was useless trying to exchange my defective caps. I just made a decision at that time that I wouldn't be buying any more of their products.


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

I think Sigg has stainless steel bottles now, but I believe they are MIC. I am happy with the Siggs ( we just have the reguar bottles) and my kids love them. What I am not happy with are the sport tops on the KK's. They seem difficult to operate and my kids don't like them. I am going to look into the Sigg stainless steel as an alternative.


----------



## Melaine (May 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *busybusymomma* 
I bought them in a KK approved co-op two summers ago- a couple of moms ended up with bottles that cracked open at the seam (have you noticed the seam inside? You don't see it out on the outside). Anyway, because they were co-op purchases, KK wouldn't exchange brand new bottles that burst open so I figured it was useless trying to exchange my defective caps. I just made a decision at that time that I wouldn't be buying any more of their products.









That's so frustrating! I'm dissappointed to hear that. We've really enjoyed our's. Sorry!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I have a Guyot designs water bottle which I love, but it too is made in China ("responsibly made in china" or "ethically made in China" or something it says... whatever THAT means). Its very heavy duty though, nice hard plastic screw-on lid... my mom & dad also have one (bday presents from me







). Looks like a nalgene bottle basicly, just stainless steel...


----------



## mikaela (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
I have a Guyot designs water bottle which I love, but it too is made in China ("responsibly made in china" or "ethically made in China" or something it says... whatever THAT means). Its very heavy duty though, nice hard plastic screw-on lid... my mom & dad also have one (bday presents from me







). Looks like a nalgene bottle basicly, just stainless steel...

I use Guyot, too







I'm not sure what of their products are manufactured where, but I'm sure you could contact them to find out. They have an excellent policy page online: http://www.guyotdesigns.com/site/htm..._about_us.html.


----------



## adorabelle (Aug 31, 2008)

I love my Sigg but it was really expensive. I thought my husband was going to flip when he saw the receipt. I would like another smaller one but shouldn't spend the money!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
I have a Guyot designs water bottle which I love, but it too is made in China ("responsibly made in china" or "ethically made in China" or something it says... whatever THAT means). Its very heavy duty though, nice hard plastic screw-on lid... my mom & dad also have one (bday presents from me







). Looks like a nalgene bottle basicly, just stainless steel...

My kids have the Thermos FUNtainer cups and they are also "responsibly made in China."


----------



## majikfaerie (Jul 24, 2006)

what does "responsibly" made in china mead anyway???
that child labour was used/ underpaid workers in crap conditions/ factories with no environmental controls, etc, and now we're _responsible_ for that?







:


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
what does "responsibly" made in china mead anyway???
that child labour was used/ underpaid workers in crap conditions/ factories with no environmental controls, etc, and now we're _responsible_ for that?







:









I know, it seems like an oxymoron to me.

Supposedly companies like that visit China frequently and oversee their factories. But personally, I'm not convinced that means it's "safe" or fair".

And I really truly don't see that we should move production overseas because it makes manufacturing cheaper. Because the cost does not go down AND Americans lose jobs. And then said Americans get a lower-paying job and it's harder to even afford things like reusable kanteens or $90 baby carriers. MOST of the gloves I've used as a student midwife are even made in China.


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

There are these http://www.ecousable.com/ stainless steel bottles, pretty much exactly like Sigg, but I have no idea where they are made. Their site doesn't say.


----------



## BaBaBa (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *busybusymomma* 
One of which, is that I'm am sick.to.death of having to watch my husband job-hunt over and over because of the crappy job market here. It's been a huge burden to our family to see our income steadily decline. I'm morally opposed to perfectly good manufacturing jobs going overseas.
.

You're right about that!

I'm sorry I diminished your admirable ethical stance.

Have you tried looking in camping supplies? I remember using all kinds of flasks and thermoses when I was a kid. Some of them were inside animal skins though and that might not be the fashion statement you're looking for.

Would you consider buying used bottles or thermoses? Even if they were made in China they wouldn't be getting your money on a second hand purchase.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Would you consider buying used bottles or thermoses? Even if they were made in China they wouldn't be getting your money on a second hand purchase.

I would... though I wonder about getting caps for such bottles. I try to stop at Goodwill occasionally but honestly, I don't see that sort of thing there. But I could check the army surplus... Hmm.


----------



## BaBaBa (Jun 30, 2007)

ebay?


----------

